

QKSMS, beautiful SMS app for Android wit 250k+ downloads, has been open sourced - moezb
https://www.reddit.com/r/Android/comments/3h7kqr/dev_qksms_is_now_completely_free_and_open_source/

======
moezb
Direct link to the GitHub repo:
[https://github.com/qklabs/qksms](https://github.com/qklabs/qksms)

